# Shield - Finally in my possession!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got it out of the box, will break it in soon. 

Any good IWB holster suggestions?

Fired plenty rounds from a friend of mines and its real accurate and super comfortable. Real excited about getting it in the rotation. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Tagua makes a iwb holster specifically for that gun that fits nice. I know we sell it at the store I work at, I'll get a model for you. The only downfall of that gun so far was the white part flying out of my front sight after about 100 rounds. Shoots nice though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Shot over 5000 rnds though mine.Yes the front sight white dot does come out haven't replaced it yet.Tagua is what I use its a good holster.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

crossbreed supertuck. I wear one 16-18 hours a day. Great holsters. www.crossbreedholsters.com


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

N82 tactical. Quality built and the most comfortable.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Gills63 said:


> N82 tactical. Quality built and the most comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


THNX!!!!

These look real nice, what model did you get for your shield? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have the kydex model. I think its called the professional. I have an LC9 that I use it for. All the positive reviews were spot on. The only negative review I found was about wear on the guns finish, but I haven't noticed any on mine.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Gills63 said:


> I have the kydex model. I think its called the professional. I have an LC9 that I use it for. All the positive reviews were spot on. The only negative review I found was about wear on the guns finish, but I haven't noticed any on mine.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I jus order the original I think this will suit my needs perfectly. Thx for the tip Gills I'd not heard of this brand before. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Ted Dressel said:


> Shot over 5000 rnds though mine.Yes the front sight white dot does come out haven't replaced it yet.Tagua is what I use its a good holster.


Thx Ted, I got one of these for an LC9 and I like it. I may have to eventually pick one up for the shield they are all around good quality and comfortable. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swohiodave (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a holster from Jason Winnie and love it. He is related to Don Hume who makes excellent holsters. Great IWB leather IMO.


----------



## swohiodave (Jul 5, 2013)

http://jasonwinnie.com/J122.html - I could not post the link until I had 2 posts...sorry.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

To Op congrats i want one 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisher6476 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi guys,
Don't know too much about the subject. Do know my brother in law makes holsters and saw one last night that he made for my son in law. It looked awesome. Here is a link to his website. Tell him you found it on OGF and maybe he will cut you deal. www.baggerleather.com

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Update: Can't imagine a IWB holster that could compare in the category of comfortable. I would recommend to anyone!!!! Thx again gills!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, double posted, see previous post.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Right on. I'm glad you like it. I would have felt bad if you didn't. I'll sing that holsters praise to anybody who will listen.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Best bang for the buck - SHTF GEAR holsters - http://www.shtfgear.com/

Great quality, outstanding customer service, made in the USA! Throw on some Talon grips and you're good to go.


----------

